# Best tour photo to use as new wallpaper?



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Since the 2003 tour I have been using the photo for my wallpaper of the Postal team finishing the TTT. Now that the 04 tour is over, any great photos out there I can use for some new wall paper.
Let post you favorite photos for many to grab from.

KMan


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

*any pics with postal side by side?*

The last stage showed postal riding side by side across the road for a photo op. Anyone seen those pics?




KMan said:


> Since the 2003 tour I have been using the photo for my wallpaper of the Postal team finishing the TTT. Now that the 04 tour is over, any great photos out there I can use for some new wall paper.
> Let post you favorite photos for many to grab from.
> 
> KMan


----------



## HINCA (Jul 18, 2004)

*photo finish*

is not the tipical photo finish photo but the one where there is lance, basso and ullrich, with kloden on the far right side. that is some awesome photo, lance was not yet in yellow ( i still like better the UPSPS uniform than the yellow jersey). i beleive this was the first day in the alps it was surely after basso's stage win and when jan kept with the group. awesome photo of the three of them sprinting and lance taking the win. thats my wallpaper.
could post it here but look it up, i beleive it was in cyclingnews


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

*This one may be suitable.*

It's on my desktop here at the office. Not the "team across the road" pic everybody's looking for, but pretty good. And the resolution is high enough that you can stretch it without horrible degradation of image. This one came from the Graham Watson site (http://www.grahamwatson.com). A lot of his stuff is high res, so good to use. There is a lot of non-Postal stuff there too.


----------



## drewski711 (Apr 8, 2004)

There's a great picture in this weeks' Velonews of the the USPS team in TTT formation riding across a rainy road in the middle of a field. I just can't find it on line. If this comes out in poster, I'm getting it...


----------



## ClydeTri (Jan 15, 2002)

*and SI coming out this week*

https://i.cnn.net/si/si_online/covers/images/2004/0802_large.jpg


----------



## ClydeTri (Jan 15, 2002)

*and here is a...*

here is a "photoshopped" photo, not real that us Y-Foilers love!


----------



## ClydeTri (Jan 15, 2002)

*and I must apologize..*

Is this a new or old photo?


----------



## Tail Wind (Aug 13, 2003)

ClydeTri said:


> Is this a new or old photo?


Look closely at the jersey... it's a 2002 photo.... 

Tail Wind


----------



## FatSlowGuy (Jul 17, 2004)

Does anybody have the photoshoped pic of Lance holding up six fingers on one hand?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*This One!*











I think this is the best!

Len


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

*By the way.*

Who is it on the right in this photo? Is that Pavel Padrnos?

Look at the guns on this guy! 

Kind of impressive for a cyclist on the last day of the Tour. According to the stats OLN Tour website he is only 1/2" shorter than George and the same weight.


----------



## P-Funk (Jun 12, 2003)

Len J said:


> I think this is the best!
> 
> Len


I agree, that pic captures his energy and the unequalled desire that he still has for winning.
I've poached quite a few of pics off of the grahamwatson site also. Great pics!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I think I agree so far....*

That one definately seem the best.
New wallpaper it is!

Thanks
KMan



Len J said:


> I think this is the best!
> 
> Len


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Was using the finishing shot from the TTT, currently using this -


----------



## steve-z (May 29, 2002)

*from nytimes...*

nm, man!


----------



## P-Funk (Jun 12, 2003)

*A few more...*

Here are a couple that I've been using. Of course you can get the full size version on grahamwatson.com.


----------



## P-Funk (Jun 12, 2003)

*Another One*

It's Sastre, but it's a cool photo anyway.


----------



## Derrick VL (Mar 30, 2003)

*Took picture at Alpe 04*

It's a picture I took this year at Alpe d'Huez. 

I stood after turn nr 1, about 2km from the finish. Armstrong had just taken Basso.
Look at Lance's face, his arms, his legs.
Look at the completely different way Basso is on his bike: defeated.

Not the sharpest picture, but a souvenir of a fantastic experience.


----------

